# Windows Firewall disappeared



## wxmboy (Mar 7, 2006)

Earlier on this evening PestPatrol and AVG both detected that i was infected with the file winstall.exe. I deleted it and its relevant files from my HD and ran AVG and PestPatrol to double check my system was clean. I also ran HijackThis and removed all unnecessary additions.

I then restarted and now Windows Firewall has disappeared, if i try it from the control panel it says 'due to an unidentified problem, Windows cannot display Windows firewall settings'.

I then re-installed XP Service Pack 2 and still the same problem. 

Can anyone help me please?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ritespeed (May 3, 2005)

try www.ideas.live.com and look into the onecare program it might reinstall the firewall.


----------

